# Godin ErgoCut Neck



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a godin redline 2 with the ErgoCut neck on it. Personally i like it a lot but I was wondering what others thought of it


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Godin's necks seem to be very middle of the road as far as size and shape. I personally prefer the fatter 50's carve on my SG, but Godins are consistently playable and comfortable for me, which I can't say for Fender or Gibson.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Neck shape makes little difference to me as I play with an open left hand most of the time, though extreme V and very fat necks are a little annoying. Neck shape isn't a determining factor when buying.

The Godins are quite nice in my experience.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry - never tried it. Is that the standard neck on all Godins, or only certain models ?


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

> Is that the standard neck on all Godins, or only certain models ?


i don't think its on all the guitars but I know that its on the redline models and the LG-EMG but besides that I'm not really sure.


----------



## Abrasive (Feb 1, 2008)

I played around with a Redline III for a bit a little while back. Just acoustically, and not for long as I didn't want to the sales people bugging me. Great guitar. Loved the neck. Even I found it fast, and I'm slow as hell. May well have followed me home if it had had a maple fretboard.


----------



## IzeTheGuitarGuy (Aug 23, 2009)

> May well have followed me home if it had had a maple fretboard.


I just found out the other day that the redline III has an optional maple fretboard and I wish that Godin would release a 7 string version of the Redline II with an Optional maple neck I the that would be awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

From the Godin site: "The Belmont’s bolt-on mahogany neck features the worn in feel of an Ergocut rosewood fingerboard for an incredibly comfortable playing experience." 

Okay, mine feels real nice, whatever it is called. The rest of the guitar, as much as I love it, is way too heavy for exclusive use.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Mooh said:


> From the Godin site: "The Belmont’s bolt-on mahogany neck features the worn in feel of an Ergocut rosewood fingerboard for an incredibly comfortable playing experience."
> 
> Okay, mine feels real nice, whatever it is called. The rest of the guitar, as much as I love it, is way too heavy for exclusive use.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I've futzed on a couple Godin guitars at L&M and yes, they are a heavy guitar. Like a bowling ball with strings attached. Saying that, I wonder what a bowling ball with strings attached would sound like


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> I've futzed on a couple Godin guitars at L&M and yes, they are a heavy guitar. Like a bowling ball with strings attached. Saying that, I wonder what a bowling ball with strings attached would sound like


Actually, it's only the Belmont that's heavy, most others I've found are quite reasonable, including my LG. The local mom'n'pop has a strat-ish one that's light as a feather.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Agreed. Even my LGs don't feel anywhere near as heavy as your typical LP. And Radiators and the SD line are actually very light guitars.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kqoct I will have to try more then. I only have checked out whats been "on sale" at L&M so odds are...

I do like a lighter guitar really. Maybe my idea of light is too light?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct I will have to try more then. I only have checked out whats been "on sale" at L&M so odds are...
> 
> I do like a lighter guitar really. Maybe my idea of light is too light?


You like light? The Acousticaster weighs next to nothing. (I know, I know, no magnetic pickups, though a conversion would be cool!)

Peace, Mooh


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct I will have to try more then. I only have checked out whats been "on sale" at L&M so odds are...
> 
> I do like a lighter guitar really. Maybe my idea of light is too light?


I've played a few SDs that could balance a scale with a Les Paul, but most Godins are comparable with your average Strat for weight. I had a MIM Tele that weighed considerably more than my Exit 22.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

keeperofthegood said:


> kqoct I will have to try more then. I only have checked out whats been "on sale" at L&M so odds are...
> 
> I do like a lighter guitar really. Maybe my idea of light is too light?


My Detour is very light. Strat type shape, dual humbuckers. Nice straight ahead no frills guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> I've futzed on a couple Godin guitars at L&M and yes, they are a heavy guitar. Like a bowling ball with strings attached. Saying that, I wonder what a bowling ball with strings attached would sound like


Keeper, try the 5th Avenue if you like light guitars. Not only is it light but it has the nice Godin neck and is one beautiful guitar with your choice of no pickups, one P-90 or two P-90's.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> Keeper, try the 5th Avenue if you like light guitars. Not only is it light but it has the nice Godin neck and is one beautiful guitar with your choice of no pickups, one P-90 or two P-90's.


I have a Summit, an LG P90 and a Kingpin. The solid bodies are a nice normal balanced weight and the Kingpin is lighter than the case. I'm totally gassing for a Kingpin II which I expect will be my signature guitar (LOL like anyone cares!).

And the ergo-cut neck feels realy comfortable on all the different necks.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I don't see how you can say we don't care. Sign it and post a photo and we'll click the like button!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

hummingway said:


> I don't see how you can say we don't care. Sign it and post a photo and we'll click the like button!


Ok. You asked for it.

View attachment 913


Oh, you mean my SIGNATURE Kingpin II. Never mind. When I get it, I'll sign it and post a pic. I should be almost famous by then.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

kkjwpw this thread still tastes like crow! :sSig_welcome:


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

The Godin site says all their guitars have the ErgoCut neck .
That's just what they call rolling the fretboard edge,it's a nice touch .

I have 4 Godins(5 if you count my Seagull)
They all have a different feel to the neck .

The lightest electric I own is my Artisan TC .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

keeperofthegood said:


> I've futzed on a couple Godin guitars at L&M and yes, they are a heavy guitar. Like a bowling ball with strings attached. Saying that, I wonder what a bowling ball with strings attached would sound like


Garth Brooks' song "Thunder Rolls" would likely sound good with this arrangement. sdsre


----------

